# [Off topic]Ego y Orgullo Linuxero (Abierto)

## alexlm78

Como nos consideramos nosotros mismos como linuxeros?

Esta pregunta surgio en mi cabeza hace 24 o 48 horas y surgio por resta razon:

Emerge un programa para escuchar CDA en consola, se llama cdcd

```
# emerge cdcd
```

bueno al estar jugando con sus opciones me topo con la ayuda, que para usar solo debes usar

```
cdcd> help <comando>
```

y te muestra la ayuda, mi sorpresa que al escribir tonterias en la sonsola escribi algo que me llamo la atencion.

```
cdcd> help help

```

y el resultado fue este

```
cdcd>help help

Oh please, this isn't Windows.

```

y me causo mucha gracia y me puso a pensar en como nos sonsideramos nosotros mismos, y de alli este post.,

Me gustaria leer sus comentarios.

Saluditos

Alejandro Lopez Monzon

Linux User 315202

WebMaster www.lug-usac.org

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Es que definitivamente no tiene comparación, en los tiempos en que me moria por las nuevas versiones del winmocosoft veia todo como la ultima maravilla aunque no me gustaban sus horrores y pantallazos azules  :Razz:  asi como los innumerables mensajes de ha fallado tal y cual pascual nose que cosa que solucionaras reinstalando el sistema je je je je je je je y estos acompñados de congelamientos justo en los momentos más criticos en documentos y aplicaciones que causaban mi total desesperación y esquizofrenia je je je (llegue al punto de tomar un martillo con la intención de debaratar a martillazos el equipo  :Razz:  je je je por suerte no lo hice).

Desde que empece con linux (Algo duro al principio por las impericias y desconocimiento) me senti a gusto sin mensajes de errores, bloqueos, pantallazos, congelamientos ni perdida de datos ó tiempo.

Todo es más rápido fluido PERFECTO y a punto de caramelo.

En definitiva lo mejor que he visto ademas de el aprendizaje de porque y para que son las cosas, nada de dale aqui y alla y es todo, aqui tenemos que utilizar la masa gris que para eso esta.

Alguno que otro error de nuestra parte, pero insignificante ante los errores del Win/$%·"$· je je je je .

¿Presumido y orgulloso de usar linux?

Pues que les puedo decir, como no serlo si cada día es mejor que el anterior je je je je je.

Que viva Win(&&$ pero con su papá en las pailas del infierno je je je je je

----------

## fromooze

Yo abandoné Windows porque estaba hasta los cojones... de lo aburrido que era  :Smile:  . Así que no me voy a considerar mejor ni peor, sólo diferente. 

Reconozco que pienso que los que usan Windows son unos caraculos, ya que realmente se están dejando encular de mala manera por una empresa de esas a las que todos deberíamos hacer boicot, no por lo que es, sino por cómo se comporta... y sí, Bill Gates es uno de esos a los que no me importaría ver muerto, a pesar de que haya democratizado la informática y todo lo que quieras; el caso, es que ya no vale, se le ha acabado el riego además de nunca haber demostrado que merezca piedad  :Smile: 

Los Windowzers son unos aburridos, eso sí, pero no son tontos que algunos se lo curran mucho; así tenemos el xmms (como clon mejorado del winamp ), el virtuadub  y su intento de clon, el Nero ...  Pero,  una observación muy curiosa: Todo los que tienen windows, lo usan para piratear cosas a saco y jugar ...  raros son los que cacharrean con el SO como los linuxeros : Lo dicho, linux es mucho más divertido  :Smile: 

Lo que tengo claro es que no volveré a quere usar Widnows en mi vida...  no comprendo cómo se puede vivir sin Teminales a montones... y me mola que cuando me ven con mi linuxito me digan: "oyes, menudo nivel tienes no?" XD ...

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *fromooze wrote:*   

>  ... y me mola que cuando me ven con mi linuxito me digan: "oyes, menudo nivel tienes no?" XD ...

 

Je je je je es ciero y cuando ven que tienes multiples escritorios se les cae la baba  :Razz: 

Mejor aun cuando ven que estas instalando varios paquetes a la vez, mientras navegas, escribes correo, ves una peli 'juegas y la maquina ni chista un pelin. Todo esto en un pentium III je je je je je los he visto como ponen los ojos de huevo frito con la bocota abierta diciendote que en su Pentium IV no pueden hacer eso sin colapsar je je je je je .

Ni hablar cuando les das un paseo por el UT ó el Counter y los demás que estan en la maquina instalado

----------

## RAPUL

Somo rebeldes pero no mejores.

No somos mejores ni mucho menos. 

En general podriamos decir que somos capaces, que sabemos leer, que buscamos antes de preguntar, que investigamos por nuestra cuenta, que somos autodidactas, etc... 

... pero en la práctica a poco que leemos en este foro vemos que muchos usuarios de linux ni leen, ni buscan, ni investigan y viven a base de howtos...

Sin comentarios.

----------

## Mstaaravin

Yo aprecio muchisimo la estabilidad de Linux (que tambien la tengo en mi WinXP) ya que no reniego de Win (excepto de los Win9x y 2000).

Pero claro uso Linux porque no me gusta que hipoteticamente Microsoft sepa de mis cosas cada vez que hago un Windows Update, mi privacidad es muy importante.

Obviamente aun dependo de Windows porque lo que es gráfica en Linux esta muy verde, y que no me salten con el Gimp sólo porque existe, es una buena herramienta y estoy aprendiendo a dominarla, pero esta lejos de la administración de colores y bajada a imprenta de otros tales como Photoshop, Corel, Illustrator.

Y que los "insconcientes" que lo recomiendan apenas saben hacer un circulito con el Gimp y no tienen que lidiar dia a dia con proyectos de clientes en los cuales el tiempo/productividad es muy importante.

Y ademas si tuviera mis herramientas de Macromedia "correctamente" corriendo en Linux dejaria Windows para siempre, pero no se engañen, con usar Wine/CrossOver no es suficiente, apenas arranca pero cuando pedimos cosas muy específicas de esos soft se cuelgan, lo mismo al Photoshop, no puedo usar la mayoria de los filtros propios del programa y menos que menos los mios.

Y esto lo dice alguien que ademas de Linux/Gentoo usa Windows XP, NO usa antivirus, y no se infecta desde el año 1999 .

Asi que en definitiva,  aunque todos los SO de Microsoft pueden ser calificados como una reverenda mierda, en el 90% de los casos en los que hay problemas la causa esta entre la silla y el equipo.

----------

## zorth

pues yo me considero mejor y punto.   :Laughing: 

es que...   :Embarassed:   a ver....

yo tengo 34 años, cumplidos en mayo.

mi primer pc lo tuve con 30 años, en septiembre del 2000. antes solo habia tenido la play station.

hasta finales del 2003 no me decidi a pasarme de forma total a linux. habia probado a rachas distros como mandrake, red hat, etc. fue libranet linux la que me motivo y gentoo que instale aconsejado de mi amigo icarus la que me ENAMORO.

ahora, miro atras a conocidos que como yo llevan unos añillos en esto y no curran ni viven de esto, y veo que siguen igual... sus horas con un pc son para chatear, mssgeear y poco mas. 

cada uno que haga lo que quiera, es libre. lo malo, es el cuento de la hormiga y la cigarra. cuantas miles de veces la cigarra windosera que tanto raja de linux pregunta a la hormiga linuxera como solucionar el pantallazo de windows????....

creo que soy mejor.  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues ni mejor ni peor, diferente. Y esto lo digo basándome en que conozco a mucha gente que usa windows y conoce mi linux y si no se pasa a linux es por la vagancia de re-aprender... Y por los juegos. Y eso no es ser peor, muchos son usuarios de ordenadores, no ordenadorófilos como yo, y si les da un pantallazo azul, se cuelga o lo que sea, pues se reinicia. Y si se infecta se desinfecta. 

Yo empecé con ms-dos, luego windows 95..98.. Luego me pasé a linux, hace ya casi 5 primaveras... Pero siempre con un windows instalado, porque a veces hacía falta. Hoy sólo lo uso de consola de videojuegos (lamentablemente alguna vez para ver una peli por si al sonido en linux le da por no funcionar, pero eso es "mea culpa").

Soy de esos que "viven de howtos", jejeje, porque eso también es investigar, y lo primero es aprender, por algo hay que empezar  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## sirjuanlu

yo hace ya un par de añitos que practicamente solo utilizo linux. Pero en el ordenador tb tengo win XP instalado ya que el pc tb lo coge mi hermano que no es capaz de utilizar linux xq la gente que el conoce no lo usa, toda una tonteria ya que con linux puedes hacer muchas más cosas que con win.

en fin si es mejor o peor depende para lo que lo uses, pero si realmente se utiliza para trabajar, yo me fio mucho más de la estabilidad de linux que la aparente estabilidad de windows xp, además que puedes tener tu sistema configurado completamente por ti.

----------

## artic

Yo me considero mejor,y me explico ......   creo q usar linux por sus cualidades tecnicas lo tenemos todos claro aplasta a mocosoft,como complejidad tampoco me vale (q usen mandrake),ademas es "barato",te permite aprender,y tienes las fuentes.Con todo lo mencionado antes pienso q no existen razones para usar windows (salvo q os gusten los pantallazos azules y rascar el bolsillo ademas de los virus,fallos de seguridad,etc.....) por eso me creo mejor q los windowseros pq no encuentro ni una sola razon para usar windows.Y por cierto los juegos q a mi me gustan los hay pa linux q por cierto tiran mejor (el ET por ej) y por aplicaciones estoi servido  :Smile: 

Salu2

----------

## ResetReboot

En general me siento mucho mejor que la vasta mayoría de Windowzers... no digo que aquel que use Windoze sea peor que yo, porque conozco autenticos hachas de la informática que usan Windows por la razón que sea, ahí no me voy a meter (por un mundo libre de elección). Pero observando a la gran mayoria de usuarios de PC-Win... me da la risa... he llegado a ver casos de gente que se lia si les cambias la skin del Winamp... que si la página tal (que no sirve más que pa' mi***a) no se ve bien en Mozilla, el que tiene pechá de programas instalados y no usa ni la décima parte de ellos, el que quiere usar el PC como si de un microondas o un frigorífico se tratase y no quiere saber nada (luego recurre a gente como nosotros...)

En fin, creo que muchos conocéis a este tipo de "usuarios", así que por eso mi respuesta.

----------

## esculapio

Mejores, me cansé de usar soft pirateado con la complicidad de los realizadores, de los spywares y los limpiadores , los virus y los antivirus, de la basura acumulada que solo se saca borrando todo e instalando de nuevo.

Por otro lado aquí tampoco es todo fácil y tener esto como quiere uno lleva tiempo y dedicación, cosas que no todos los que se ponen delante del teclado tienen.

Ahora que tengo casi todo a mi gusto veo que no me acuerdo de todo lo que hice y como lo hice para poder volver a hacerlo.

Justo por estos tiempos tengo ganas de probar los ultimos juegos y ya preparé un windows minimo para entrar a jugar una temporada y no tocar más la configuración del  gentoo por un tiempo. Saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Creo que el cualquier usuario de Linux esta "mas" y mejor capacitado para trabajar con el PC que el usuario "medio" de Win2.....

Que no se me mal interprete.... pero esta claro, que la mayoria de los que llegamos a Linux, hemos usado y/o seguimos usando Win2 (razones de trabajo) mientras que la mayoria de los usuarios de Win2s todavia ven Linux como algo "raro" y dificil..... aunque esto va cambiando a marchas forzadas...

total.. que no creo que seamos mas ni menos... pero si que nos gusta mas el tema "informatico" y trastear nuestros "cacharros"

un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparda

Pues yo me veo solo distinto.

Vale, si, Linux mola mucho más, es mucho mejor, aprendes con el y todo eso, pero eso no nos convierte a nosotros en mejores o peores que otros (windowseros, macoseros, bsdseros, etc). Hemos elegido algo distinto, hemos decidido "gastar" parte de nuestra vida en manejar esta maravilla, pero la mayor parte de la gente no está interesad, solo quieren usar "el cacharrito" con lo que venga. Lo malo es que lo que viene es el winbugs, que es una mierda (una mierda a veces necesaria, como indica Mstaaravin).

Vamos, que, como poco, nos diferenciamos en que somos menos comodones en este ámbito. Por lo demás no nos creo ni más listos, ni más guapos, ni más guays...

Aunque es cierto que si te sientes un poquito superior cada vez que un windowsero te llora por que su ordenadro no va bien, peta, se infecta, etc.... :Wink:  (debo reconocer que me llego a alegrar y aprovecho para decirles con tooodo el rintintin que puedo "Eso a mi no me pasa, como uso Linux..., por cierto ¿Quieres que te lo ponga?  :Twisted Evil:  )

PD: Respecto a lo escribir tonterias en la consola... ¿Aguna vez se os ha ido la mano y habeis puesto ddate en vez de date? La cosa está curiosa, y lo he visto en TODAS las distros que he probado, asi que debe venir entre los paquetes base. Curioso ¿no?

----------

## flaab_0n

Yo no solo me considero mas capacitado que cualquier usuario de Windows, sino que ademas me siento Mejor. Si, Mejor. Me la sopla todas aquellas personas que tengaís la decencia de decir "no tio no, solo somos diferentes". MENTIRA. Dale a un Windosero una guia de instalacion de Gentoo a ver si entiende algo.

Para mi, las cosas son simples. O sabes, o no sabes. El que sabe más, esta mas capacitado y es mejor. Yo me cachondeo de los que saben menos que yo, y los que saben mas que yo se cachondean de mi  :Very Happy:  (en el buen sentido). Es algo que simplemente funciona asi. Estos foros por ejemplo contribuyen para aprender de la gente que es mejor que uno. Hay cada crack por ahí...

Yo personalmente me PARTO la polla cada vez que a algun colega se le jode el windows, le salen pantallas azules, no arranca, le entra el Sasser ese...me rio mogollón. Y de verdad que me parto el nabo. Y como encima saben que yo piloto de ordenadores me llaman a mi para que se lo arregle. A los que no son muy amigos les digo que yo NO soy tecnico de Microsoft y no voy a hacer de servicio tecnico a una empresa que odio y ademas no me paga. Pero que si quieren con gusto voy y les instalo un Linux. Y a mis amigos les arreglo su windows pero les instalo Windows en otra partición para que lo vayan probando.

A todo esto no veas la que se arma en mi casa con mi vieja que me "regaña" por no ir a arreglarles el windows de los cojones. A lo que yo contesto "Mira si voy y se lo arreglo, tardo horrores porque para arreglar Windows solo cabe reinstalarlo, pero esque ademas en una semana lo volverá a tener jodido. Paso."

No se si alguien que use Mandrake sabe mas que un Windowsero, porque al fin y al cabo para instalar mandrake solo tienes que saber leer y dar clicks. En cambio para instalar Gentoo....no me jodas. ¡Somos la polla! Pa que mentir. Los Windowseros apestan y los Mandrakeros son principiantes. (Me da igual lo que me contesteis) Yo fui Mandrakero, y en realidad no tuve ni puta idea hasta que instale Debian Woody.

Me voy y luego pongo un post OffTopic que se me ha ocurrido.

----------

## Sparda

No si....

Pues hay que reconocer que tienes bastante razón en todo lo que dices... solo difiero en que, sinceramente, creo que la falta de conocimientos en un dominio específico no hace ni mejor ni peor a nadie.

Pero para gustos, colores. Para ideas, personas.

----------

## flaab_0n

He escrito un post para ilustrar mejor y ejemplificar e incluso apoyar nuestro orgullo linuxero.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184421

Leerlo y ya me direis si no somos mejores que los windowseros.

----------

## TieferFeld

Si tienes razón en lo que dices, y como dije en tu post, lo he sufrido... Pero si bien considero que sé más de esto, no por eso soy mejor. Es mi mundo... Soy mejor en esto, pero menos mal, en algo tengo que ser mejor, si no me deprimo  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Y yo también empecé con Mandrake, luego RedHat, luego SuSE, instalé Debian y alguna más... Y finalmente gentoo y no me moverán  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## RAPUL

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> No se si alguien que use Mandrake sabe mas que un Windowsero, porque al fin y al cabo para instalar mandrake solo tienes que saber leer y dar clicks. En cambio para instalar Gentoo....no me jodas. ¡Somos la polla!.

 

Creo que tiene la misma dificultad instalar un windows 2000 por ejemplo que instalar gentoo asi: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Total solo hay que ir leyendo y copiando ordenes.

Instalar gentoo no denota nada. Has instalado gentoo y nada mas. No has subido nada en la escala evolutiva. Es mas si has instalado un stage1 y has usado cflags brutales probablemente habras perdido tu tiempo miserablemente (y el de la gente de los foros...) y tu ordenador irá más lento que si hubieras instalado desde un stage3 o ni irá.

Que conste que yo uso esta distro desde hace casi dos años. Ahora administro 11 maquinas distintas con esta distribución y estoy muy contento con ella. Pero lo siento no somos mejores.

Que si, reconozco que disfruto cuando alguien me dice que tiene un virus, que le falla no se que, etc... pero mis amigos se parten el culo de mi cada vez que me ven que tardo 10-30 minutos (emerge -s, emerge, leer docs, editar ficheros de conf) en tener instalada una cierta aplicación.

----------

## edgarguzman

Hola a todos yo tengo 13 años soy de Guatemala mi nombre es Edgar Rolando Guzman Fuentes y estoy en Lugusac (Linux users group de la Universidad de San Carlos de Guatemala), yo me considero para los windowseros Avanzado por lo mismo de que instalar un windows mierda es super paja a cambio instalar un gentoo mi huevo si lo hace un windowsero  y ademas tengo 13 años soy un guiro pero con un gran cerebro. Intermedio en Gentoo ya que hace un año y medio comenze con Gentoo yo comenze con un knoppix, me cambie a Gentoo porque me aburrio el knoppix y decidi mejor a usar una distro nueva para mi y que fuera mejor ya que en windows como todos decian anteriormente me tiraba pantallasos azules que se te aruinan archivos .dll y ya no te dejan entrar pierdes datos y demas mierdas que suelen pasar ahi, actualmente en mi colegio me peleo con el profesor de Computación porque no sabe ni mierda no sabe ni como quemar un cd en windows y eso me da risa ja ja ja   :Laughing: , a mis amigos los convezco a que usen Linux pero como no se atreven les dejo instalado knoppix en una particion al final saber si lo usan... 

A mi opinion todos los que usan windows son una verdadera mierda!!!!!.

PD: Si no me creen que tengo 13 años preguntenle al que posteo este tema el tambien es de LUGUSAC a alexlm78.

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *edgarguzman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi opinion todos los que usan windows son una verdadera mierda!!!!!.
> 
> PD: Si no me creen que tengo 13 años preguntenle al que posteo este tema el tambien es de LUGUSAC a alexlm78.

 

La juventud la juventud..!   :Confused: 

Como decia anteriormente, el dia que Macromedia porte a Linux correctamente, borro para siempre el WinXP de mi máquina, estimo no debe ser muy dificil para una empresa de ese tipo y mas teniendo en cuenta que ya tiene versiones para MacOS X que oh! casualidad es un Unix  :Razz: 

Y por favor no salga alguno diciendo de las bondades de Bluefish o cualquier otro, yo trabajo profesionalmente con las herramientas de Macromedia, ademas de capacitar con ellas, y ningun soft en Linux le llega a los talones siquiera, por tanto mi necesidad es estrictamente profesional.

----------

## pcmaster

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que Linux es, técnicamente, muy superior a Windows. De hecho, Linux se basa (es un clon de) en Unix, y usa tecnologías muy probadas que funcionan perfectamente. Por ejemplo, la pila TCP/IP.

Cuando salió la primera versión de Windows, ciertamente no era más que una copia cutre del sistema operativo que Apple usaba en sus ordenadores. Microsoft fue mejorándolo, por supuesto,  pero también fue metiendo la pata una y otra vez. Por ejemplo, cuando se sacó de la manga el protocolo netbeui, que hoy ha abandonado totalmente en favor de TCP/IP. Microsoft, aunque no lo haga públicamente, reconoce la superioridad de Unix, y si queréis un ejemplo... muy simple: El nuevo Active Directory que Microsoft implementó en Windows 2000 como la gran panacea, necesita de un servidor DNS para funcionar, y por supuesto Microsoft implementó en Windows 2000 un servidor DNS, que si consultas la ayuda de Windows 2000 Server te dice que es..., COMPATIBLE CON BIND (Berkeley Internet Name Domain), el servidor DNS que se ha usado toda la vida en los servidores DNS de Internet (incluidos los propios root-servers). Incluso Microsoft ha incluido en Windows XP código programado por terceras partes y cuyo código fuente puede ser distribuido libremente. Si no os lo creéis, aquellos que tengáis un CD de Windows XP, abrid con un navegador el fichero LEAME.HTM que hay en el directorio raíz de dicho CD, pinchad sobre "Notas de la versión" y después sobre "recursos adicionales". Seguid hacia a bajo hasta donde pone "reconocimientos". Ahí están las notas legales, que son obligatorias de publicar con los binarios y/o codigo fuente de diho software Open Source empleado por Microsoft...

Sin ambargo, a pesar de todo lo dicho, hay que reconocer que algunas aplicaciones para Windows todavía no tienen un equivalente el Linux. Porque, ¿alguien conoce un programa para Linux, bajo licencia GPL si es posible, que pueda compararse a Autocad? No me digáis que el QCAD, porque QCAD es un programa 2D, y Autocad no sólo trabaja con 3D, sino que se le pueden añadir módulos para multitud de aplicaciones, incluidas mecánica, arquitectura, etc. ¿Os parace que un arquitecto será un "tonto" por usar Autocad bajo Windows? Es posible que no le quede otra opción...

Por eso no creo que un usuario sea mejor ni peor por usar Windows o Linux, cada uno usa lo que quiere, lo que puede, lo que encuentra o lo que necesita. Yo no voy a pagar un dineral por una licencia de Windows XP+MS Office si con Openoffice bajo Linux me sobra, y un arquitecto no va a dejar de usar Autocad si lo necesita para su trabajo solamente porque funcione bajo Windows, aunque la licencia de Autocad le cueste muchísimo más que el PC entero con Windows XP incluido (no es broma, mirad el precio en la web de Autodesk... Autocad 2005 vale 5.220 euros).

----------

## edgarguzman

Linux no es un clon de Unix 

```

GNU=GNU NOT IS UNIX

```

----------

## pcmaster

edgarguzman: tienes razón, GNU significa GNU is NOT UNIX, pero todos sabemos que eso fue por motivos de licencia, ya que UNIX es una marca registrada y hay que pagar por su uso.

De ahí que a la licencia LIBRE la llamaran GNU, pero todos sabemos que Linux funciona exactamente igual que UNIX, por eso digo que es "un clon": funciona igual que unix, "sin serlo".

Muchas veces en los artículos en inglés verás que se refieren a programas para linux y otros sistemas parecidos que funcionan en sistemas "UNIX LIKE" que viene a querer decir: "algo como UNIX" o "parecido a UNIX"

Desde luego, no era mi intención iniciar una discusión sobre si Linux es o no UNIX...

----------

## psm1984

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Instalar gentoo no denota nada. Has instalado gentoo y nada mas. No has subido nada en la escala evolutiva. Es mas si has instalado un stage1 y has usado cflags brutales probablemente habras perdido tu tiempo miserablemente (y el de la gente de los foros...) y tu ordenador irá más lento que si hubieras instalado desde un stage3 o ni irá.

 

Cuanta razon tienes   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *edgarguzman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi opinion todos los que usan windows son una verdadera mierda!!!!!.
> 
> 

 

Eso, eso, tu eres el mejor, ademas que como tienes 13 años eres la caña y con un gran cerebro...  :Confused: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Tio dejadle al de 13 años que se lo pase pipa siendo el mejor. A pesar de todo tiene 13 años y si ya usa gentoo q duda cabe q es bastante bueno. Veras con nuestra edad ;D

----------

## d-nerd

Me pregunto si todos los premios Nobel que utilizan windows son tontos... 

¿Es posible que sea yo el merecedor de todos sus reconocimientos tan sólo por haber sido capaz de instalar Gentoo desde el stage 1, a la primera, y sin haber compilado ni un kernel antes?

----------

## trompa

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo que tiene la misma dificultad instalar un windows 2000 por ejemplo que instalar gentoo asi: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
> 
> Total solo hay que ir leyendo y copiando ordenes.
> ...

 

Totalmente de acuerdo, aun recuerdo cuando preguntaron en estos foros, como añadir un usuario, y ese habia intalado gentoo!!!.

instalar usuarios viene en la guia de instalación, pero el pavo lo debio de hacer todo tan automático que ni recordaba haberlo hecho antes,

----------

## ResetReboot

Pues si, tenéis razón en que instalar Gentoo no tiene tanto, aun así, a más de uno le echa para atrás el ver que tiene que usar... ¡HORROR! ¡la puta línea de comandos!... En vez de un precioso interfaz a base de botones "Siguiente". 

De todos modos, no pondría a mis colegas no informáticos a instalar Gentoo... aun con el manual al lado y en español.

PD: A veces es curioso, pero otros colegas informáticos odian la linea de comandos... y siguen pensando que Linux sólo funciona con ella... Es una gran herramienta pero quien no la quiera usar, puede obviarla las tareas más comunes.

----------

## fromooze

Trompa, Rapul; unas cosiñas:

-Yo soy un nOOOOb. Reconozco que instalé gentoo sin 'problemas' a pesar de que no me quiesiesen arracar en particiones lógicas las gentoo-sources  :Smile:  y que no me enteré de nada de lo que hice.

+Gentoo te obliga a ir haciendolo todo paso a paso, y así, uno se habitua y reconoce dónde está cada cosa. Hoy sí que entiendo un 'poco' de lo que se hace en la instalación; y por lo menos entiendo qué buscar en etc para cada problema  :Smile: 

-El emerge hace fácil lo más complicado por todas las dependencias en librerías.

+Todo lo que se instala lo escoges antes; sabes lo que tienes y lo buscas según tus necesidades.

-En el foro uno se encuentra con preguntas idiotas d gente que no sabe leer.

+Hay que aprender a andar en bici para subir el Anglilu ese.

Con esto quiero decir; que efectivamente, gentoo, no nos hace mejores, pero sí que frente a otras distribuciones anima o abre puertas a que uno se ponga a hacer cosas. Como aquello de la gente que empezó a programar haciendo scripts para el mirc; pues aquí, uno aprende a programar contruyendo su sistema operativo. 

Personalmente decir -en especial a Rapul, porque se queja abiertamente de algo que muchos podríamos pensar- que es normal que de principio se hagan preguntas "horras"... yo como newbie, tardé en aprender a usar los man, whatis, apropos y /usr/share/docs . Creo que se empieza siempre con preguntas tontas para luego tener una base con la que buscar y hacerse 'autodidacta' o simplemente no buscar soluciones sino entender bien la situación. Ahora intento recurrir al foro sólo cuando son problemas sobre los que no encuentro referencias claras -después de repasar el "CFLAGS central" , por ejemplo, seguía sin tener nada claro... y el man gcc como se pudo ver estaba fuera de mis capacidades -.

Aunque me repito: Para mi lo mejor de gentoo... es que es muy divertida  :Smile: 

----------

## alexlm78

Primero lo primero, la idea de esto no era insultar a nadie, y me disculpo por si se ofendio a alguno con esta loca idea.

Ahora bien, yo si creoque usar windows no requiera nada de ciencia, cualqiera es capas de usar un windows, pero como ya dijeron mi huevo si un windowsero es capas de instalar un Gentoo.

Yo conosco "profesionales" del area de la informatica que no fueron capaces de instalas y configurar un simple redhat para un servidos mailly proxi, y eso que les dis los manuales en espanol para ello.

cual seria el problema, falta de documentacion o falta de cerebro,

yo creo que aun el simple hecho de que Linux no te lo hace todito con 2 clicks (al menos gentoo)  debemos aprender a leer la dicumentacion y siempre se nos presentasn problemas que no estan documentados y entonce tenemos que pensar y resolverlos, de alli la importancia deestos foros y otros.

ALguno conoce algun foro o lista de correo d windowseros al todo estilo de forums.gentoo.org.

si alguno lo conoce que me lo diga.

yo si creo que el ser Linuxeros nos hace mas capaces que un simple windowsero.

y lo digo tango academica, tecnica, laboral, social y personalmente.

LARGA VIDA A LINUX

LARGA VIDA A GNU

LARGA VIDA A GENTOO

PD por si alguno lo le creyo si edgarguszan tiene 13 años y es elmiembromas joven del LUGUSAC en la republica de Guatemala, y por cierto es parte de el grupo directivo del mismo

----------

## Sparda

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Ummm, pues si que la cosa se ha ido de madre.  *Quote:*   

> Primero lo primero, la idea de esto no era insultar a nadie, y me disculpo por si se ofendio a alguno con esta loca idea. 

 

No creo que nadie se haya sentido insultado..., excepto los que usan güindows, que algunos les han puesto... *Quote:*   

> yo si creo que el ser Linuxeros nos hace mas capaces que un simple windowsero.
> 
> y lo digo tango academica, tecnica, laboral, social y personalmente.

 

Repito, esto no es más que un dominio específico, más allá cualquier afirmación que hagamos no tiene sentido (creo que eso se llama "falacia de afirmación del consecuente"). Por otro lado..., creo que en Greepeace y otras ONG´s que se dedican a labores humanitarias, y todas esas cosas buenas, usan güindous, y no, no me creo mejor persona que ellos, solo diferente. *Quote:*   

> Yo conozco "profesionales" del area de la informatica que no fueron capaces de instalar y configurar un simple redhat para un servidor mail y proxi, y eso que les di los manuales en español para ello.
> 
> cual seria el problema, falta de documentacion o falta de cerebro

 Falta de interes, mientras probaban seguramente se decian: "No se para que me lio con esto, en güindows lo hago con el programita correcto y un par de clicks al yes" *Quote:*   

>  1- PD por si alguno no le creyo, si, edgarguszan tiene 13 años y es elmiembro mas joven del LUGUSAC en la republica de Guatemala, y por cierto es parte de el grupo directivo del mismo
> 
>  2- Tio dejadle al de 13 años que se lo pase pipa siendo el mejor. A pesar de todo tiene 13 años y si ya usa gentoo q duda cabe q es bastante bueno. Veras con nuestra edad ;D

 1- No creo que nadie haya dudado de que tenga 13 años. Total, ¿para que iba a mentir?

2 - Si, eso, si es asi de prepotente con 13 añitos espero verlo cuando llegue a nuestra edad ¡No te digo!

Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, uno podrá sentirse mejor, o más orgulloso, pero NO es mejor por, como ya he dicho, tener más conocimientos en un dominio específico.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

O al menos así pienso yo.

Saludetes

----------

## T1T01954

Pues ahi va mi opinion,una de las cosas que me llevo a linux fue el miedo,miedo a que un S.O como Windows pudiera monopolizar el mercado.Soy un poco paranoico lo reconozco,pero pensar en lo que podria hacer la gente de Bill si pudieran disponer del unico S.O existente me pone los pelos de punta.(me imagino que habreis ya leido los articulos que circulan por ahi sobre el envio previo de partes del codigo de windows a la N.S.A)

Ya sabeis lo que dicen no hay peor paranoico que aquel que ademas de sentirse perseguido es perseguido.

Por otra parte viniendo de Mandrake y tras un paso por Debian instalar gentoo no me represento mas que unas horas de descarga y compilacion,y algo de dolor de cervicales.No es tan dificil si se tienen unos minimos de base,y reconozco que todavia hay algunas cosas que hice al instalarlo que no se para que eran,que no las entendia vamos.

Actualmente dispongo en mi trabajo de 4 maquinas una con suse ,otra consuse y mandrake esta desde la que posteo congentoo y un portatil con Windows(que no funciona pero que no quito por los problemas de particiones escondidas de algunos portatiles)y gentoo.

Con que disfruto con gentoo,y ya estoy portando toda la carga laboral a gentoo

Si creo que somos superiores,no lo creo ,diferentes tampoco simplemente mas curiosos ,y que ademas nos gusta saber lo que hacemos y tener un cierto dominio sobre lo que hacemos,a y algo masocas por que no me direis que no os habeis quedado horas mirando una pantalla cuando esta compilando,o perdido horas intentando que un programa chute simplemente por que "por mis coj...s que esto ha de funcionar"

Por cierto tengo 48 años,me gustaria saber la edad de la gente del grupo

----------

## M.A.

Gracias T1T01954, Sparda, froomoze, RAPUL... menos mal que hay gente que dice algo coherente...

Para empezar, si los que os creéis superiores por usar Linux os sentís mejor así, perfecto, pero es un poco triste que necesitéis creeros mejor que los demás para tener autoestima.

Por otra parte, esa prepotencia linuxera es un tanto absurda. Lo único que denota usar Linux es un poco más de curiosidad informática y preocupación por el tema del software libre, pero nada más. 

Mucha gente no es capaz de instalar Linux simplemente porque no pasa más de 10 minutos a la semana delante de un ordenador. Otros, porque aunque pasan mucho tiempo delante no es más que una mera herramienta de trabajo. A mi no me jodáis, pero fijo que habéis invertido una buena cantidad de tiempo en adquirir los conocimientos de Linux que tenéis, otros quizás prefieren tocar Jazz, o tocarse los cojones, pero yo no soy quien para creerme superior por ello, para empezar porque no lo soy.

No me interpretéis mal, evidentemente el usuario medio de linux es una persona con un buen nivel de curiosidad (lo que denota inteligencia) y más bien capaz. Pero eso no convierte a los windowseros en tontitos.

En resumen: el perfil de usuario de Linux está mucho más definido, centrado en alguien con curiosidad y capacidad para la informática. En cambio, el perfil de windowsero es mucho más amplio. Para terminar, los que os creáis superiores por ser linuxeros, a ver si salís un poco de casa y conocéis gente, hay vida fuera de los foros...

PD: Conozco a más de un windowsero que el día que se proponga pasarse a Linux seguro que da mil vueltas a todos los linuxeros pedantes que camban por ahí...

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *M.A. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: Conozco a más de un windowsero que el día que se proponga pasarse a Linux seguro que da mil vueltas a todos los linuxeros pedantes que camban por ahí...

 

Muy cierto   :Cool: 

----------

